# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  التقديم التحليلي لمباراة : الزعيـــــــم × النيـــــــل .. الدوري الممتاز2012 م

## سيدو

*


مرحبا بكم احبابنا علي رحاب منبرنا الكبير
وعلي مدنا المتواصل علي ابواب لجنة النقل المباشر في تقديم تحليلي لجميع مجريات والمشاركات المحلية والافريقية خدمه تميزنا عن غيرنا في عالم الشبكة العنكبوتية 



تقديم تحليلي لمباراة








الحكم : ؟؟؟؟


 

استاد الكاملين

عقدت لجنة الحالات الطارئة إجتماعاً اليوم برئاسة الأستاذ مجدي شمس الدين المحامى السكرتير العام ورئيس اللجنة وقد أمن الإجتماع على إقامة مباراة النيل الحصاحيصا والمريخ الخرطوم ضمن مباريات الجولة الرابعة لدوري سوداني الممتاز بستاد الكاملين يوم الجمعة المقبلة 16/مارس في الرابعة عصراً .
 




المريــــــــخ




يجري المريخ اليوم مرانه الرئيسي حيث يشارك فيه اللاعبين الذين سيغادرون معه إلى الكاملين ويركز فيه المدرب على الطريقة التي سيلعب بها مباراة النيل وكان المريخ قد تدرب أمس صباحاً ركز فيه الجهاز الفني على تمارين اللياقة البدنية وارتكز المسائي على تمارين الجمل التكتيكية. لم يحدد ريكاردو حتى مران الأمس اللاعبين المشاركين في مباراة النيل مفضلا حسم الأمر في مران الخميس الخفيف تحسباً للاصابة ويدخل الفريق معسكراً عقب مران الغد بفندق التاكا بالخرطوم فيما يغادر إلى الكاملين بالجمعة




تشكيلة الفريق : 

؟؟؟؟


 



النيل الحصاحيصا


 



جاري التحديث ؟؟








تشكيلة الفريق : 

؟؟؟؟




  
القنوات النااااااااااقلة 
 

 
 قناة السودان 
  
 
 رابط البث الحي
 ؟؟؟
 


 قناة النيل الازرق  
 






الريــــاضية fm 104
   
 
   

 رابط للاستماع

http://listentosudan.com/sudasite/%D...sudan-com.html
  
  


  

 تحيات لجنة النقل المباشر




وتحياتي للجميع سيدوووو


بالتوفيق للاحمر في اولي جولة الولايات 


*

----------


## معتز المكى

*اللهم أنصر المريخ نصراً مؤزراً ...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب سيدو على الابداعات

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تسلم يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*نرجو التوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بالتوفيق للاحمر الوهاج ..

تسلم ياغالى على الاطلالة البهية ..
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*تسلم  يا  الحبيب  سيدو  على  ربط  الصفوة  بكل  الأحداث عن  المباريات  التي  تجري  في الدوري  الممتاز  فله  التحية  والتقدير  على  المجهود  الرائع  وفقك  الله
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*
القنــــــــــــــــــوات الناقــــــــــــــــلة

 قناة السودان 
  
 
 رابط البث الحي
 ؟؟؟
 


 قناة النيل الازرق  
 


*

----------


## ارخبيل

*النصر لنا باذنه تعالي
*

----------


## الدلميت

*التوفيق من الله تعالي للزعيم
*

----------

